# Please donate to NMR for Annabelle!



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

This baby girl is on her way to Northcentral Maltese Rescue as I write this post. Please read her story and consider making a donation to her care. it's so easy to donate through Paypal. Whatever you can afford will help! 
Read her story on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/402129729856764/permalink/504903046246098/


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I dont have a facebook so I can't read about her story. Can you fill me in about her please.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Do I need to go to Northcentral Maltese to donate?


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Annabelle's story:

This baby's story. Her name is Annabelle. I'm a paramedic and on Monday we got a call to a medical alarm. When we arrived, this gentleman had her in his arms. The alarm was a false alarm and normally we would go back in service. I knew something was wrong with this baby. So we got to talking and she had been throwing up, so I took her and started checking on her. Her mouth was very dry, she was listless, had been going in circles. Her nose was cold. Warmed her. Her blood sugar was in the 60's and she was dehydrated. So fluids and sugar. I got her hydrated. Got her blood sugar up. Her gums were pale. Told this wonderful couple what they should continue doing. Went back later that night and helped treat her again. Gave honey and pedialyte. Went back the next day and spent along time trying to help. She seemed better last night. The vet said everything I was doing was helping. Her gums were pinker. Then she whined all night and didn't potty but a little. She was taking to the vet and she has hydrocephalus, her liver shut down and her neurological system is bad. So they have to put her down tomorrow. They don't do shunts for animals. :'( This couple is from out of state. They just had their 5 year old Maltese die, 2 weeks ago. I've cried like a baby. What these people are dealing with have broke my heart. I'm devastated.
------------------------------------
She is now on her way to Wisconsin and NMR for treatment. The hydrocephalus may be from a liver shunt. Tina, the paramedic (not vet) has been keeping her alive all week and has taken custody of her. Tina and her daughter are en route from southern Alabama to Chicago to meet up with an NMR transporter to get her to Wisconsin. NMR needs donations for gas and of course for her medical care. If everyone donates a little, it can really add up! 
Her is the link to donate: http://malteserescue.homestead.com/NewDonationsPage.html
Thank you!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

sdubose said:


> Do I need to go to Northcentral Maltese to donate?


Here is the link!
Donations Page


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Carole - thank you for posting this!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

So sorry to report this sad news....
"Mary Palmer >> NORTHCENTRAL MALTESE RESCUE, INC:
I just got off the phone. I spoke with the Vet in Nashville. It appears to be clear that this baby does have hyerocephalus. After examination it was found that the fontanel was open ear to ear on top of her head. He has never in 32 years seen one so large. Her eyes are not dilating at all and she does not appear to have any control over them. The physical exam also showed that she had no idea or control of her foot placement. She is yelping and clearly in pain. She can not stand. It is with a heavy heart that the decision was made to do the most humane thing and that is to let this little one run free at the bridge. 
For all those donations we will be sending all of Tinas costs for trying to do the right thing at all costs. She is the hero."

So this baby crossed the bridge and it playing pain-free. :smcry: However, I know NMR could still use the donations. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

So so sad!

Least she is free from pain now!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

May God be with her. Breaks my heart  .


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh poor precious one, my heart cries for her!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Don't hate me for this but thank God someone stepped in who was able to finally make the selfless decision to allow this poor baby some peace. I can't imagine a life like she must have endured for way too long.

Rest in peace sweet girl. May you finally know what it's like to be happy & healthy and enjoying running free in green meadows with other sweet little fluffs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Don't hate me for this but thank God someone stepped in who was able to finally make the selfless decision to allow this poor baby some peace. I can't imagine a life like she must have endured for way too long.
> 
> Rest in peace sweet girl. May you finally know what it's like to be happy & healthy and enjoying running free in green meadows with other sweet little fluffs.


Crystal, you are absolutely correct. Reading Mary's FB posts, I know she and Tina (transporter) realized it too. It sounded like the health problems were significantly more than they had originally been led to believe, so the best thing to do was to hold this baby lovingly while she went to the Bridge.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This just broke my heart. I was following it from the start on NMR's site. In fact I tried to see if someone I know who is doing flights to help dogs could help but they weren't able to get do it quickly enough. Instead I donated to MNR.

Annabelle was only 7 weeks old. Tina, the paramedic really went above and beyond to try to help this little baby especially after having at one time been told that it might not be hydrocephalus. She tried to give her a chance. Glad that she didn't come all the way up to IN. I couldn't get little Annabelle out of my mind of all the people who tried to help. At least she's now at rest and not in pain. RIP Annabelle.:wub:


----------

